# How to juggle everything



## Oxygen7880

I am the single parent of a gorgeous 21 month old little girl. I did not return to work after my maternity leave finished since the nursery costs would have been more than I could afford. In January she will be entitled to 15 hours nursery per week. I have been doing online courses and one at a local college in order to improve my job prospects when I return to work. I have also lined up some voluntary work in order to broaden my experience. 
My question is, how do you cope as a single parent, will no help from family or friends, in finding a job to fit around your child's nursery and then school (I have no one to help with drop off or pick ups and I don't drive). What about school holiday? Etc 

I know lots of single parents manage to work but if you could tell me how you arrange it all then it would give me confidence that I can do this. It's important to me that I work and provide for my child. I hate being on benefits.


----------



## daneuse27

First, you sound like a very driven mom with a good head on your shoulders. :)

Three years ago when my daughter was an infant, I had no income, no maternity leave benefits, no idea what to do with my BA from university, was overwhelmed with so many problems to fix in my life and no clue where to even start.
Fast forward to now: I've obtained an additional degree with lead me into a great job; I now have a steady income, a work schedule that fits with my daughter and will be buying a house in the near future. It has been the busiest and hardest-working 3 years of my life no doubt, but it has been well worth it.

For privacy reasons I don't want to post much more detail than this, but feel free to PM me if you want to talk more or want any pointers :flower: Remember, when there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there,

Firstly, does your dd turn 2 in January? Just double check the 2 yo grant because my dd turned 2 in April, they work term to term so she just missed out on the April to Sept term so I only got the grant from Sept.

As for how to cope, I guess you just do! There's so many occasions when I think "I need to hoover, wash up, tidy" etc etc and you just have to learn how to deal with the fact it won't all get done. But as long as you and your dd are fed, clothed and happy it doesn't matter. 
I have 2 children and I work 25 hours a week Monday to Thursday. My kids are in nursery and I drop them off and pick them up. I am lucky enough to have my parents around so sometimes if I have to work late my mum picks them up. But nurseries are open til 6 so you can always work round it in that way. Perhaps look at childminders rather than nurseries too because they may be less strict with timings and you might be able to have childcare slightly later. 

I get my shopping online rather than have that as yet another task/trip. 

I am lucky enough to have a great job that is within child care hours and I think that's the key really. 
There are some days when I get home, feed the kids, put them to bed and then feel ready for bed myself! But it's all worth it because you look at how much you can achieve on your own and it's a great feeling.

You can do it Hun, the key is organisation! Don't forget if your dd is in nursery or at childminders they will feed her tea so that will be one less worry, I just give my kids a bit of supper (toast or crumpets) because they have tea at nursery at 4pm, and they go to bed by 6.30.


----------



## stephx

My LO is 5, and goes to school full time. I work 9-2 Monday- Friday. She goes to breakfast club from 8-9am which costs £1, then I finish in time to pick her up :)

Although I still get help from benefits - I feel alot better working for the majority of our money. 

In the school holidays she goes to 'holiday club' which costs £22 per day. WTC pays 70% odd for this and it's worked out as an average over the year. 

When she was 2 she went to nursery full time while I was at uni part time and worked full time. Yes, it was pricey- but worth it considering I now have a well paid graduate job. 

The majority of schools have after school clubs too as most parents work. So technically my LO could be in childcare/school from 8am-6pm. I don't have any help with pick up and we manage to make it work


----------



## laurasmith

Oxygen7880 said:


> I am the single parent of a gorgeous 21 month old little girl. I did not return to work after my maternity leave finished since the nursery costs would have been more than I could afford. In January she will be entitled to 15 hours nursery per week. I have been doing online courses and one at a local college in order to improve my job prospects when I return to work. I have also lined up some voluntary work in order to broaden my experience.
> My question is, how do you cope as a single parent, will no help from family or friends, in finding a job to fit around your child's nursery and then school (I have no one to help with drop off or pick ups and I don't drive). What about school holiday? Etc
> 
> I know lots of single parents manage to work but if you could tell me how you arrange it all then it would give me confidence that I can do this. It's important to me that I work and provide for my child. I hate being on benefits.

It's a difficult one but you have to hang in there. You can do it!


----------



## stardust599

I have a 3 and 5 year old and work 18hours per week.

DD is at school, I used to take her to a nursery breakfast club and they would take her to school for me. Now I managed to get a 9.15am start so can take her myself. DS goes to a private nursery and gets his funded hours taken off the bill. Nursery bills are high (when I first went back to work it was £209 per week - more than my wage) but I get 70% back through Tax Credits plus with Working Tax an Housing Benefit rules it still means I'm better off than not working!

I finish about 12.45pm and pick DS up from nursery, go home and get my lunch and have a quick tidy and some cuddle/play time. Then about 2.45pm we leave with the dog for school and pick DD up, if it's dry I stop at the park on way home to tire kids out. She gets her cuddle and playtime (or we go visiting etc.) and then I start dinner, dishes, getting stuff ready for the next day, baths. It's hard going and often I need to go to bed at 9pm! I only manage to get the basics done - hoovering, dishes, laundry and things like dusting and windows only get done once in a blue moon!


----------

